# Zufällige Buchstaben vertauschen



## flucs (1. Dez 2010)

Grüße euch,
Wir haben ein kleines Problem.
Als ziemliche Anfänger müssen ein Freund und ich als Schulaufgabe versuchen, mittels einer Schleife ein frei-gewähltes, Benutzer eingegebenes Wort in einer zufälligen Anordnung der Buchstaben auszugeben.
Nach ein bisschen herumprobieren schaffen wir es bis jetzt aber nur, das uns der Computer das wort zwar zufällig ausgibt, jedoch nicht nur die Buchstaben des eingegebenen Wortes verwendet sondern sie durch andere ersetzt.

Beispiel:

Der Benutzter gibt das Wort "Baum" ein und dann soll es ungefähr so aussehen "Mbua" (die Anordnung der Buchstaben soll zufällig ausgegeben werden). Das Script aber gibt es uns bis jetzt nur so aus "bbbb". Hier unser Script:


```
var a=prompt("Geben Sie ein Wort ein");

var end=a.length; 

var neuesWort="";    

var wortpool="abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz";



for(var i=0;i < a.length;i++)
{neuesWort+=a.charAt(Math.floor(Math.random()*wortpool))}

document.write(neuesWort)
```

Danke.


----------



## XHelp (1. Dez 2010)

Versuch es mal hier mit:

```
var aTmp = a.split('');
var length = aTmp.length;
var rndPos, temp;
while(--length){
  rndPos = Math.round(Math.random()*length);
  temp = aTmp[rndPos];
  aTmp[rndPos] = aTmp[length];
  aTmp[length] = temp;
}
var aReverse = aTmp.join('');
```

Generell zu dem Problem: wenn du irgendwelche Zeichen aus dem Alphabet wählst, ist es auch logisch, dass du irgendwelche Zeichen aus dem Alphabet wählst. Du musst ja mit den Buchstaben arbeiten, die du hast.


----------



## Andi_CH (1. Dez 2010)

Ich würde zwei randomPos bestimmen

und dann swap(randomPos1, randomPos2) machen


----------

